# Honduran Red Points



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

I recently(2 months) picked up 9 HRP's from a breeder. They were all juvies at the time. I let a pair develop and when I seen them pair off, I pulled the other 7 HRP's out of the tank. That day I had eggs and a few days later I had fry. The eggs were laid not quite two weeks ago now. 2 days ago I noticed that the female looked pregnant already. Today I watched her lay another batch of eggs. Even more than the first time! I still have the fry from the first batch in the tank. I am worried about the parents eating the fry to protect the eggs. So far so good I guess all I can do is sit back and watch! *fingers crossed*


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I have 4 breeding pairs of HRP. They are gorgeous and awesome fish. So much better than their convict lookalikes.


----------



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you have them spawning so frequently like mine have? I just didnt expect such a quick turnaround with such a young pair. I mean I am definitely okay with it!! Oh and I agree, I used to keep convicts and I am totally in love with the HRP's. Incredible fish!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah mine spawn every 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only way to keep HRP's from spawing is to lay them on the sidewalk and drop a large brick on them.i think that HRP's are just a variation of a convict.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

they are a completely different fish, although will very often crossbreed, so unless you get them from a reputable dealer or breeder, chances are you got HRP/Convict crosses


----------



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got mine from a very experienced hobbyist or has been breeding/dealing cichlids for 14 years. He said they are F1's and I have no reason not to believe him. I knew of the crossbreading issues so I scoped out the fish for a month before I came across these ones.


----------

